# Pretty Blue water, no fish...



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

April and I gave it a shot yesterday, and aside from a great time together, the fish didn't cooperate. We started just west of the Nipple and found not very good water along with scattered grass. Plenty of flyers around too. Trolled down to the Elbow and on to the north end of the Steps. We were in beautiful water ssw of the Elbow, and this continued over to the Spur and back to about 8 miles south of the Nipple/131 area. Found a bunch of grass trying to form up just east of the 131, but it was so scattered that trolling was terrible. We didn't even see any chicken Dolphin to mess with! Just how it goes sometimes!


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the report Mickey...unfortunately that's fishing sometimes!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Mickey,
We're taking the C-Horse out Sunday @ 8am. You're welcome. Still need to redo the outrigger lines too. Eric


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

We had the same luck at the floaters Thursday morning, spent the night at Ram 
Powell, put the spread out at day break in the prettiest cobalt blue slick water, 
Trolled to Neptune and on to the bent leg with nothing more than a few fouled baits.


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Capt Mick
I had simmilar luck on Thursday.We did the 131 to elbow and then turned south.
We turned east and trolled in nice water.When we were due south of 131 we turned due
north and were 8 miles below the 131. A helm chair was floating out there and we managed
one small cow dolphin.I am glad folks are sharing stories and info these days cause 
billfishing has gotten so expense. Better luck next time.
Happy Fishing
Ed
Legacy 38 rampage


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

A bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work anytime.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

Capt. Ed said:


> Hey Capt Mick
> I had simmilar luck on Thursday.We did the 131 to elbow and then turned south.
> We turned east and trolled in nice water.When we were due south of 131 we turned due
> north and were 8 miles below the 131. A helm chair was floating out there and we managed
> ...


I think we trolled the same rip south of the nipple/131 hole for a couple of hours. Blue water, flying fish and birds and managed one wahoo in the first minute after starting trolling


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

We did the east side on Sunday - started at the rock cliffs and fished west/shallow back to Pensacola. Scattered grass hell to the east and not a single knock down all day. But it was beautiful and the beer was ice cold!


----------

